# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  استفسااااار هام هام هام

## manar ahmed

لو سمحتو انا مصرية ومخطوبة لشاب اردنى وكل الاوراق المطلوبة جاهزة الا موضوع المهنة عايزة اعرف هو لازم يكون متوظف حكومة والا لا
هو عندة محل مستاجرة وفاتحو سوبر ماركت فا ازاى يجيب المهنة ومصدر الدخل والدخل دة ارجوكم فيدنى لانى فرحى بشهر 9 

وشكرا مقدما

----------

